# Has anyone gone down during this time...



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys, when your wife/spouse is on her period, do you still go done on her? 

Girls, do you allow your guy to go down on you during your period? 

This just crossed my mind the other day and I've been wondering if anyone has ever done this while their wife/spouse is on the period. 

Is this something we could ask our doctor about? What do you think they'd say?


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

No. I would never let my H do that. 
Not a chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

If you did let him, would he?


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he wouldn't want to, and I wouldn't let him. I have read somewhere that if she stays clean and uses a tampon, that you can do that, but I just find it kinda gross to even think about.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

It's called getting your red wings. Yuck. We don't do anything sexual during my period, except rarely I'll give him a BJ and he'll kiss and fondle my breasts. The shop is closed during that time of month. But some guys love it. I personally wouldn't let him if he begged.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think he'd want to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> But some guys love it. I personally wouldn't let him if he begged.


I'm not one of them.  Sorry OP but I find the thought vomit inducing.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ugh, I would never go down there, or even touch her in a sexual manner when she was taking her monthly trip to the Red River Valley.
The thought of blood and genitalia makes me go pale, and she is very embarrassed by the hygiene issue, so I wouldn't want to make her more uncomfortable than she already was.


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this a serious question?

Are you trying to be funny?

Really, you never thought about this?

I can see if you were 15.

I can't imagine an adult never considering this.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

This would never happen because neither one of us would want it to. I will have sex on my period, sure. Shower, whatever. There is no way on gods green earth he would be giving me oral during it. That completely creeps me out.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

atruckersgirl said:


> I'm pretty sure he wouldn't want to, and I wouldn't let him. I have read somewhere that if she stays clean and uses a tampon, that you can do that, but I just find it kinda gross to even think about.


I C. Yes, a tampon would stop it from coming. I never thought of that.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Ugh, I would never go down there, or even touch her in a sexual manner when she was taking her monthly trip to the Red River Valley.
> The thought of blood and genitalia makes me go pale, and she is very embarrassed by the hygiene issue, so I wouldn't want to make her more uncomfortable than she already was.


I think most guys think like this. I wonder if there are any guys out there who love blood.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

bluesky said:


> Is this a serious question?
> 
> Are you trying to be funny?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have never thought of this. Never had time to go there until I became more sexual...which was pretty recently.

At 15, I didn't even know people went down. In fact, I didn't know much about s.ex and all the nasties people did. I didn't know that until I was almost done with college. I guess I was raised pretty innocent and respectful of my body parts. Thanks to my parent's good teachings. 

...and what's wrong with having a curious mind?


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, so it looks like I’m going to be the black sheep in the flock here I’m going to put my hand up here, my H has given me oral while it was my time of the month he tends to stay on/around the clit rather than working all over down there, we also sometimes have sex during this time too.

My advice would be to try it on your lighter days or towards the end of your period, for me on these days I can go several hours without having any flow at all then I will get a little cramping and I’ll start to bleed (sorry probably tmi there, lol, but the ladies will understand what I’m saying) 

I can honestly say that when he has given me oral during these days there has never been one drop of blood and I wouldn’t want him swallowing/licking any I’m sure he feels the same and if I started to bleed during it we would stop however during sex there may be a tiny, tiny amount but it’s really not the blood bath that you probably imagine, you can always try doing things in the shower first if you are worried.

I can totally understand people saying nope!, gross!, especially the guy’s, as let’s be honest they don’t really get to see what things can get like down there during that time so I guess it’s the “unknown” for them and the thought of seeing/ possible ingesting of blood and as someone has already suggested you could try oral while you have protection in but I’m guessing the guy’s maybe a bit put off by the cord.

The first time h gave me oral while it was “that time” we were in the shower and the first time we did it out of the shower and in the bedroom I was a bit like “WTF!!!” but that soon gave way to something else. When he does this I have to say it feels like he is TOTALLY accepting my body, it’s a pretty awesome feeling. What more can I say!! Maybe I married a wannabe vampire!! Lol.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I see no problems. I often do this while my wife is wearing a tampon - so no blood at all. Like Star said, you focus on the clit.

Most annoying thing can be that string getting in the way sometimes!!!

My wife used to (when younger) get really horny while on her period.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I see no problems. I often do this while my wife is wearing a tampon - so no blood at all. Like Star said, you focus on the clit.
> 
> Most annoying thing can be that string getting in the way sometimes!!!
> 
> My wife used to (when younger) get really horny while on her period.


I do too--a couple of days before my period I get extremely horny and depressed all at the same time.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I do too--a couple of days before my period I get extremely horny and depressed all at the same time.


Can't think of a better way to "lift" depression!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Can't think of a better way to "lift" depression!


HA - thanks, if it was only that simple!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes. . .as per Niceguy - just focus on the clit.


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

lol redwings baby got mine lol


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I've done it during "lighter" times as well with no tampon. 

No difference in taste or anything that would turn me off. 

Just gives my beard some cool red highlights!!!


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> I've done it during "lighter" times as well with no tampon.
> 
> No difference in taste or anything that would turn me off.
> 
> Just gives my beard some cool red highlights!!!


OMFG!!!!! DIRT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and I was worried about explaining "things" in this thread??!!!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Wooh, you know, I though I was the only one who did this. Turns out, nope. And to think there is even a term for it. Wow


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> OMFG!!!!! DIRT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and I was worried about explaining "things" in this thread??!!!


Hey - what did *I* say???


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think I could bring myself to do it. Of course I don't think she would let me either.


----------



## 06hdfxdwg (Feb 14, 2011)

The thought of eating at the "Y" during Aunt Flows visit wouldnt thrill me at all,unless perhaps its near the end of the cycle. Course its all a wash when the cinnamon ring is right below. I can hear the "Ewwww's" now. lol


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I have done it once on accident.. We were having sex like regular, and I went down on her like I always do.

Well after we finished, she noticed that she had just started her period. I didn't let if bug me at all, but I probably wouldn't do it on purpose.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i use tampons, and i tuck the string...tmi...but i trick, my husband sometimes..but he knows after he starts..

i am usually horney just before i start, and sex will bring it on, plus orgasms helps with cramps....

sometimes i will just ask for oral or anal, and tell him im on and, 9 out of 10 times he will do it...


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

moonangel said:


> Guys, when your wife/spouse is on her period, do you still go done on her?
> 
> Girls, do you allow your guy to go down on you during your period?
> 
> ...


Bleh! Absolutely not. I would never let any man eat me while I bled, much less my husband. We only do above the waist stuff while I'm on my period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## less_disgruntled (Oct 16, 2010)

It's 2010. People are still afraid of menstrual blood?


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG! You guys and gals are sooo cool! I thought no one tried this but it's good to know. Maybe I can bring it up with the husband and see if we can....maybe....nah. But, still I was curious. Thanks for opening my eyes. 

less-disgruntled, I'm still afraid of it and I'm the one with the periods.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

It's called Red wings.

I ahd a friend in the Army, He LOVED it...he would talk about it openly...I never got into it, not interested.

But that dude LOVED it...so it is common.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

less_disgruntled said:


> It's 2010. People are still afraid of menstrual blood?


Hmmm, in 2010 it was hip to just do it. But since 2011 retro has become the new new, so back to being disgusted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASV (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife usually was really horny during her period,and yes i have gone down on her at times,but most times she just masterbated.

My Wife's motto..."A good captain sails the red sea too"


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

ASV said:


> My wife usually was really horny during her period,and yes i have gone down on her at times,but most times she just masterbated.
> 
> *My Wife's motto..."A good captain sails the red sea too"*


LOL! that's funny.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am very careful to not let his mouth go anywhere near there getting close to that time & days after it is over-just in case. He would not want to do this, and I would feel very strange if he did. 

I am curious though, from guys who have - the taste can not be good!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am very careful to not let his mouth go anywhere near there getting close to that time & days after it is over-just in case. He would not want to do this, and I would feel very strange if he did.
> 
> I am curious though, from guys who have - the taste can not be good!


If you use a tampon, the only difference is that all of the moisture has to come from the guy's mouth.

And if you're just starting, or almost done, you don't really notice anything different at all.

I've often wondered - not sure how to prove it - if sex doesn't slow down the flow or stop it altogether. Just seems like when we've done anything close to that time, it hasn't been near the mess that I expected.


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I really didn't notice any strange taste, but that time I don't think I went in deep..


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> If you use a tampon, the only difference is that all of the moisture has to come from the guy's mouth.
> 
> And if you're just starting, or almost done, you don't really notice anything different at all.
> 
> I've often wondered - not sure how to prove it - if sex doesn't slow down the flow or stop it altogether. Just seems like when we've done anything close to that time, it hasn't been near the mess that I expected.


It actually does slow the flow. That is why it is never as messy as you think it would be. Just stops a while in and continues a while after. I would not know why. 

About the taste. Only thing I've ever tasted is a faint metal taste mixed in with her normal one. Most of the time there is nothing there if she used a tampon before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

